# Loki's OFFICAL Photo Thread :)



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Delete this post??*

Hey i had to delete all my pictures because people were stealing the pics and using them as their own, so i am making a new thread with watermarked pictures...


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Cute!  Logan won't use his food toy. I thought it would help with his boredom, but he doesn't get it, lol.
I see Scruffy (I think that's his name?) is in the video too! Does Loki like them/tolerate them now?


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

CandyLeopard said:


> Cute!  Logan won't use his food toy. I thought it would help with his boredom, but he doesn't get it, lol.
> I see Scruffy (I think that's his name?) is in the video too! Does Loki like them/tolerate them now?


Scruffy is a girl, he likes Scruffy, him and Dyno do not get along.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Adjecyca1 said:


> Scruffy is a girl, he likes Scruffy, him and Dyno do not get along.


Ohh, my bad! At least I had her name right haha


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

CandyLeopard said:


> Ohh, my bad! At least I had her name right haha


It's no problem  she has got a rugged man look ;D lmaoo i always call her my hobo dog


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

I just like Loki,, wouldn't matter what he was doing,, I would enjoy it !!!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Adjecyca1 said:


>


Aww! I want to kiss that cute pink muzzle <3


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

What a sweetie <3


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Adjecyca1 said:


> It's no problem  she has got a rugged man look ;D lmaoo i always call her my hobo dog


Roxie has that problem too, i call her moustache dog lol

loki is probably one of my favorite dogs here on df already, he's such a character! I cant wait to see tons of pics 

i have one of those toys... faxon and Roxie both used it a bit and got bored, yet roxie loves her Kong and Kong genius. Weirdo.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

double post


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

double post


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

MORE D:


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

So much muscle!! He is in awesome shape.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

CandyLeopard said:


> So much muscle!! He is in awesome shape.


This is what I was thinking too! Like.. holy dogworld body builder. Bet all the female dogs are like "well hello there "


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

"MOM I WANT THE CUDDLES !"









"CAN I PLEASSSEEEEEEEE HAVE THE CUDDLES???"









"BUT CAN'T YOU SEE HOW CUTE I AM?"


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Awwwww what a big mooshy moosh moosh <3 <3 <3


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Went on a bout the other night, the pictures are crappy though


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Ahhh!! The cuddle pictures about killed me! He's so precious. How lucky are you both that he showed up on your doorstep out of everyone else's. Talk about fate. 

Where do you get those super wide collars? I love them. Though I realize they probably wouldn't look too great on my Weimaraners. Lol.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

BubbaMoose said:


> Ahhh!! The cuddle pictures about killed me! He's so precious. How lucky are you both that he showed up on your doorstep out of everyone else's. Talk about fate.
> 
> Where do you get those super wide collars? I love them. Though I realize they probably wouldn't look too great on my Weimaraners. Lol.


 Still water kennel supplies, i got Scruffy's collar which is the same size from Color mania, i *personally* think a two inch wide collar with some pretty designs would look GREAT on a weim, i have one for my Scruffy mutt  i like that size collar for medium and large sized dogs because you can see designs better, and IDK i just like the style, it was actually a picture of two greyhounds with 2 inch wide collars that got me hooked on them...
Scruffy's collar  some people may think it looks silly but i like it


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Thank you for the info and the pics!!! Wow it does look amazing on her, and I love the pattern you chose. It suits her so well! Are those pics recent? I remember you posting somewhere on here about how she's older, even possibly in her teens? She looks so incredible.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

BubbaMoose said:


> Thank you for the info and the pics!!! Wow it does look amazing on her, and I love the pattern you chose. It suits her so well! Are those pics recent? I remember you posting somewhere on here about how she's older, even possibly in her teens? She looks so incredible.


They are from a few months ago actually, but she looks about the same, and yeah she is 14 :'( my heart doggie <3 still doing darn good for her age, still plays around the house and with Loki, and will go for short walks like 20 mins or so if it isn't too hot or too cold. Heck if she sees a harness she WANTS to go on a bike ride but we don't do that anymore  
i will have to post some recent pics of her soon


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Adjecyca1 said:


> They are from a few months ago actually, but she looks about the same, and yeah she is 14 :'( my heart doggie <3 still doing darn good for her age, still plays around the house and with Loki, and will go for short walks like 20 mins or so if it isn't too hot or too cold. Heck if she sees a harness she WANTS to go on a bike ride but we don't do that anymore
> i will have to post some recent pics of her soon


Aww that's makes me so happy to hear that she's doing so well. And 14!!! My gosh. Wow! I would have never even come close to suspecting that if I didn't read it with my own eyes, lol. You can tell how well taken care of she is. How long have you had her for? Yay, I love when you post pics. Your photography is phenomenal, but I'm sure that goes without saying.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

BubbaMoose said:


> Aww that's makes me so happy to hear that she's doing so well. And 14!!! My gosh. Wow! I would have never even come close to suspecting that if I didn't read it with my own eyes, lol. You can tell how well taken care of she is. How long have you had her for? Yay, I love when you post pics. Your photography is phenomenal, but I'm sure that goes without saying.


Thank you for the compliments! And i have had her for 13 years now. I owe so much to her, i have know idea where i would be now without her, she was my main comfort when my parents passed away when i was a teen.. She is one special dog, and i am so happy i have am lucky enough to have her in my life for so long...


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Adjecyca1 said:


> Thank you for the compliments! And i have had her for 13 years now. I owe so much to her, i have know idea where i would be now without her, she was my main comfort when my parents passed away when i was a teen.. She is one special dog, and i am so happy i have am lucky enough to have her in my life for so long...


I'm so sorry to hear about your parents. It's so nice that you had her right by your side through everything though. 13 years, that's amazing. I can only hope that I'll be as lucky as you are to have my boys around that long.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

PLEASE WORK


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

double post


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

double post


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

double post


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

double post


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

He's so beautiful.

As an aside you can always get photos through if you post a message that's just text, then go back and edit the photos in.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

CptJack said:


> He's so beautiful.
> 
> As an aside you can always get photos through if you post a message that's just text, then go back and edit the photos in.


 Yeah i just figured that out a few mins ago actually !!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Some rock climbing to work out those muscles  haha cute!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

always checking in for some eye candy.... <3


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone  i know i post too many pictures!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Adjecyca1 said:


> Thanks everyone  i know i post too many pictures!


Never too many pictures! :biggrin1:


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

What a boy. Total heartbreaker.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Not the best pictures cause every time he saw me he would slow down and try to come to me lol


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

He is so handsome!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

i am sorry i whore out my dog so much D:


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow he's getting so muscular!

What a handsome boy <3 Seriously he is such a treasure... I wish someone would leave a dog like him in MY yard 

Have him and Dyno met?


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

taquitos said:


> Wow he's getting so muscular!
> 
> What a handsome boy <3 Seriously he is such a treasure... I wish someone would leave a dog like him in MY yard
> 
> Have him and Dyno met?


Thanks for the compliments, but Loki hates the boys :/ he is GREAT with Scruffy, better than how Dyno is with Scruffy anymore..


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Adjecyca1 said:


> Thanks for the compliments, but Loki hates the boys :/ he is GREAT with Scruffy, better than how Dyno is with Scruffy anymore..


Awe man I remember you saying he seemed not OK with male dogs but I wasn't sure. What a bummer!

At least he's good with Scruffy


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Loki playing tug


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Loki eats rat video and pics


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

If more Am Bullies looked like him perhaps I would get one!


----------



## Kasamm (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow ! Gorgeous dog ! May I ask what's your camera ?


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Great pics of Loki! I don't remember if I asked but are you still get a puppy or no?(I think you were one getting a pup sometime soon?)


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey i had to delete all my pictures because people were stealing the pics and using them as their own, so i am making a new thread with watermarked pictures...


----------

